# Gardening in Portugal



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

I am making a new garden in Portugal and writing a blog about my progress. I am posting this in the hope it may provide some insight for anyone relocating here.

MontedasOliveiras-Gardening in Portugal | A garden adventure in the Algarve


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Just read your blog. It is so full of lovely photos and great information. 

Did you have success with the grass you planted?


----------



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

siobhanwf said:


> Just read your blog. It is so full of lovely photos and great information.
> 
> Did you have success with the grass you planted?




Thanks Siobhan....learning,learning always, but great fun. I wouldn't call the grass successful yet, because I've had to move it due to poor planning, but it's still all alive. Will post more on its progress, but I truly think its a wonder grass. (I'm talking about Vetiver Grass)


----------



## BlackBeardie (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi! 
Love your write-up! I'd like to get some chickens too! I have recently acquired a place in the Algarve and want to keep some chickens later on. It will be great to share ideas. I think I will fence mine of in temporary holding areas so that I can practice crop rotation. You know keep the chickens in a given area for a year so that their poo can enrich the soil and then move them onto another spot the following year.


----------



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

BlackBeardie said:


> Hi!
> Love your write-up! I'd like to get some chickens too! I have recently acquired a place in the Algarve and want to keep some chickens later on. It will be great to share ideas. I think I will fence mine of in temporary holding areas so that I can practice crop rotation. You know keep the chickens in a given area for a year so that their poo can enrich the soil and then move them onto another spot the following year.


ThanksBlackbeardie...I do love my chickens, but they have their pluses and minuses! That sounds like a good idea, to fence them off. my garden is a bit too small to do this, so I tend to chase them round the garden with a dustpan to collect their wondrous droppings!


----------

